# Ella and her diarrhea...



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

I just thought I would give you a little updade on Ella...well she has been having watery poop every now and then...(not all the time)...she will have a few reg ones and then a few watery ones....they are not all yucky it is just like a little worm looking poo and then water...and then the next poop could be reg...so I made a vet appt. for this comming thursday...they said it does not sound really bad...but I still want to take her in to see what might be wrong....even if it is nothing...I still want to be safe then sorry...you know what I mean!!!!!! OK just thought I would share that!!!!!


----------



## Mossybird (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunny has watery poo once in a while too...mainly when he dosnt like something happening, or when something scares him. He seems really healthy, but its worrying me...


----------



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

Good call. If it's nothing, then you'll know she's okay, and if it is something bad, then you'll be able to do something before it gets worse.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

It's always better to be safe then sorry. It's good to take her in. Watery poop is normal once in while and it also has alot to do with diet. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I agree as well better to be safe then sorry  I agree with Aly it is normal once in awhile and sometimes related to diet certain foods can make it more watery


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

My guys will have watery poop if they're scared, have just had a drink or eaten something watery, or if they've just had a bath. Let us know how she goes at the vet.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike has some all water poo's sometimes more like just pee. But it is best to take her in for a check up if you are worried. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Poor little Ella. It is better safe than sorry! I hope she is ok!!

Keep us posted


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

WOW so it seems like this is a pretty comon thing with the little cuties!!!!! But I still want to make sure...I want to make sure it is not a bird thing...because we have chickens too and I just want to make sure they did not spread anything to her...I mean they never come in contact with each other but I do get thier eggs and pet them every now and then...but I make sure I wash my hands really good with antibacterial soap...thanks for all the comments!!!!!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

It's good that you are taking her, if only to put your mind at rest. I would much rather feel stupid for caring too much, than to feel bad for waiting too long. Let us know how she gets on.


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

I sure will...I just went online to fill out the paperwork...(you know like my name and address and her name and stuff)...I am not too worried but I still think it will be good!!!!!


----------

